# help i need a repair book



## gonefishing (Jul 18, 2010)

Any one out there have a 17 horse 4 cycle tecumseh repair manual? My mower is not working and i need to see a manual to fix it


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

gonefishing said:


> Any one out there have a 17 horse 4 cycle tecumseh repair manual? My mower is not working and i need to see a manual to fix it


There are links in the sticky thread in the 4-cycle section to Tecumseh service manuals. You will need to post your engine model number if you need help finding the right one for your engine. :thumbsup:


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 18, 2010)

*regarding 17 hp repair manual*

my mower is OHV17  20460lR
engine family STP490UIG2RA


----------

